# Eagle Crest - any room recommendations?



## GetawaysRus (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm starting to work on next summer's trip.  We have a 1 week trade to Eagle Crest in Redmond, OR and will follow that with a cruise to Alaska and finally some time on land in Alaska (to visit Denali and Seward).

Any advice about room requests for Eagle Crest?  Our room in Eagle Crest is a 2BR, 2BA.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 5, 2014)

We had a 3 BD and requested and got the river view with a (distant) view to the river below.  Not sure if they have 2 BDs along that side.  We preferred this because of the privacy--there was a wonderful sunken hot tub on our deck.
Many of the units appear to be with golf course views.

Great resort.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 6, 2014)

Is your reservation Eagle Crest or Worldmark ? The 2 bedroom chalet is really nice no matter where you end up in Worldmark. When we owned Eagle Crest the units were not as nice as the Worldmark Eagle Crest units. Most of my Eagle Crest reservations were for the lodge which is way different than a Worldmark chalet. Both are nice and the location is fantastic for summer time. 

Bill


----------



## JoeWilly (Oct 6, 2014)

The 2bdr non Worldmark are very nice too.  As mentioned the river view is very distant.


----------



## Karen G (Oct 7, 2014)

We've stayed at Eagle Crest several times and always in two-bedroom, two-bath units on the golf course.  They were large, comfortable units with everything we needed and were nicely decorated.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2014)

Russ, you don't mention what constitutes a 'good unit'. What would you want? We've stayed there a few times, and they have all been excellent. Scattered around the golf course, or along a path above the river, it's all good. I like the Weber grills on the decks, the hot tubs. The wild life around. Nice place. 

Jim


----------



## GetawaysRus (Oct 7, 2014)

easyrider said:


> Is your reservation Eagle Crest or Worldmark ? The 2 bedroom chalet is really nice no matter where you end up in Worldmark. When we owned Eagle Crest the units were not as nice as the Worldmark Eagle Crest units. Most of my Eagle Crest reservations were for the lodge which is way different than a Worldmark chalet. Both are nice and the location is fantastic for summer time.
> 
> Bill



The reservation says Eagle Crest at the top.  Then I see:
2 Bedroom, 2 Bath
06 Privately, 06 Maximum
Unit Number 2BED

This will be our first time at Eagle Crest.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 7, 2014)

Trader Joe's just on  the N. side of Bend, and another nice grocery just going into Redmond (don't remember the name). If you're so inclined, the Deschutes Brewery in Bend does a nice brewery tour, and don't seem to hurry you out of the tasting room. The High Desert Museum (S. of Bend) is also worth a visit.

Jim


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 8, 2014)

What I remember most about our unit was the location.  We loved being above the river and close to a pool and trail down to the river.  Also, the unit was very roomy and clean with the sunken tub on the deck.  The kitchen was stocked very well, as in an extensive dish setting and nice glass collection and appliances.  We had access to bikes so we could tour around the resort and golf course.  Nice people at the resort.

And, as Jim said, we had to stop by Trader Joe's in Bend and there was a craft fair in Sisters nearby.


----------



## slabeaume (Oct 8, 2014)

Eagle Crest has several different types of accommodations with 2 bedroom/2 bath classifications.  There is the Eagle Crest hotel which has 2 bedroom/2bath units with a partial kitchen and no washer and dryer.  There is Eagle Ridge at Eagle Crest Resort which as the condos on the golf course and have full kitchens and washer/dryers.  There are also Eagle Crest Chalets with 2 bedrooms/2 baths and they are stand alone buildings with the hottubs.  I doubt you'll be able to get a chalet, but if you can, take it.  If you can get into the Eagle Ridge units they would be nicer then the Hotel condos.  I don't think the location will matter as much as the type of 2 bedroom unit you get.  We just got back from Oregon and spent 3 nights in an Eagle Ridge unit, I have pictures of it in my blog here:
http://travelingwithsue.blogspot.com/2014/10/2014-oregon-continuation-from-utah.html#more


----------



## Elan (Oct 16, 2014)

GetawaysRus said:


> The reservation says Eagle Crest at the top.  Then I see:
> 2 Bedroom, 2 Bath
> 06 Privately, 06 Maximum
> Unit Number 2BED
> ...



  I own 2BR/2Ba at EC.  Pretty sure you'll get a golf course view unit if you exchange in.  We've stayed in numerous 2BR units (owned for 10 years), and there's really not much difference from one to another.  All pretty nice, and all pretty centrally located to the resort amenities.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 16, 2014)

GetawaysRus said:


> The reservation says Eagle Crest at the top.  Then I see:
> 2 Bedroom, 2 Bath
> 06 Privately, 06 Maximum
> Unit Number 2BED
> ...



Exchanges can be in any of the 2 bedroom units including the hotel. It looks like an Eagle Crest unit. Eagle Crest has been refubishing the units. I have both Eagle Crest and Woldmark and the Worldmark inventory is nicer than the Eagle Crest inventory. 

That being said Eagle Crest is pretty nice. Even the hotel.

Our favorite place to hang out in the evenings is McNenamins in Bend. 

Bill


----------

